# what should i replace the stock sub with ?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

what should i replace the stock sub in 2002 sentra what will work and will not requaier amp i have sony xr-c 9100 radio please let me know


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i dont think replacing the sub without an amp would be to your benifit. you could just get a powered sub (bazooka) and throw it back there...


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Bypass the sub, all stock stereos suck. They put the cheapest rockford they could in the cars.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

mirrortints, you need to rein back on your misguided and jaded opinions on stereos. NOT all stock stereos "suck". by the post i've read of yours, i find it hard to believe that you know much about stereos at all. just because you have (?) the dough to by a class D does NOT make you an expert on systems.

xbajbusx, i would take 200sxpower's advice and get a bazooka. quick easy install and not that bad sounding. if it's a money issue then sorry you're kinda stuck with what you've got.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

But when he gets the bazooka, won't he turn up the system and that stock sub distorts really bad when played at high volumes. So.......wouldn't you bypass the stock sub, cause you wouldn't want to hear the rattlin? I'm startin to think cranium doesn't like my straightforward answers.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

mirrortints, lets put it this way, xbajbusx will have two options with a bazooka(or for any sub for that matter): first stick a bazooka tube back there and run it in conjunction with the stock sub, OR stick a bazooka tube back there and disable the stock sub. either way if he has a money issue, it wouldn't help him anyway. the sound quality desired is totally up to him.

as far a your strait forward answers, i can care less. what i DO care about is the fact that not only do you have questionable advice (based on other threads and posts) but are condescending to boot.


----------

